# Happy 4th of July!



## ibglowin (Jul 4, 2010)

Hope everyone has a safe one.

So what are you throwing on the "barbie" today?

We have a whole beef tenderloin cooked over charcoal and some pecan wood for a little extra smoke flavor. Loaded twice baked potatoes. Corn on the cob grilled in the husk. Grilled veggies. 

For desert homemade vanilla ice cream with fresh berries on top.

Now to see if I can find a couple of good wines to go with this!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 4, 2010)

A whole bunch of NY Strips and corn on the cob which will also be off the grill here as we have family over from Michigan. Happy 4th everyone.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 4, 2010)

Ribs and corn on the cob along with fresh fruit. Happy 4th everyone.


----------



## vcasey (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy Rainy (at least for us) 4th of July!
Our menu Chicken Wings, Burgers, Corn on the Cob, Fresh Fruit and a glass of OCP while we enjoy the neighbor's fireworks.


----------



## hannabarn (Jul 4, 2010)

Going to the neighbors for dinner! Otherwise just sitting and looking at the rain! I chunked up 5/1/2# of mangos and 6# of strawberries and put them in the freezer. Got to get a bigger freezer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 4, 2010)

Gots to have the burgs and dogs for the kids, they dont really care for the steaks which is good cause that sure costs the cost down.


----------



## fivebk (Jul 4, 2010)

Gonna be a day of sitting indoors here. We have already had 2.6 inches of rain and it's still coming down hard.

BOB


----------



## Bert (Jul 4, 2010)

Cooked on the grill, had some beer and wine...and some good company....Hope everyone had a good 4th....


----------



## Waldo (Jul 4, 2010)

Had a great day. Started the morning out by baking a couple of pies to take down to Kats Moms for lunch..Now comon folks, you didnt really believe I used ALL thos Muscadines for just wine did ya ? I actually got creative with the pies, as I do my wines and tried a Muscadine/Blackberry Pie and a Blueberry/Peach which bothturned out great as all I brought home was the empty pie plates. And yes, I did take a few pictures for you !!


----------



## Julie (Jul 4, 2010)

Pictures look great, Waldo but I would rather have a piece of the pie. Boy do that look good, now I am going to have to make a pie tomorrow.


----------



## Julie (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy 4th everyone, we didn't do anyting special. We had grilled chicken with angel hair pasta with tucson house dressing, tomotos and onions. Accompanied that with a bottle of Riesling.


Our daughter was in Flordia until 6 this evening and our son was at his in-laws. We have two other sons, one lives in SC and the other lives in South Korea, neither on of them could make it home. We are planing on have a picnic tomorrow with the two that are here.


----------



## Bartman (Jul 5, 2010)

We had family to our house for sliders (mini-hamburgers) (some with feta cheese packed in them, some plain), habanero sausage, and hot dogs for the kids.

My mom made her traditional "flag cake" - white frosting with strawberries for stripes and blueberries for "stars".

Then we opened a variety of my wines - 2008 AJ Nero d'Avola, Green Apple Reisling, VN Baroque Rouge, a young Cru Select Brunello

If we had the energy and capacity to have any thing else after running around with the sparklers in the backyard (it was still very warm and sticky at 9:30 pm), we would have gotten into some Porto Corinto. It was an exhausitng day/evening, but lots of fun!


----------

